# Kona Major One



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

Well, I don't know if you guys have heard of or seen this yet. But it was released by Kona at the beginning of last week and I had mine three days later. I've swapped out the Speed Kings for Evo CX tires and the kona stem for a shorter Thomson, and thrown on a set of pedals. Otherwise, its as it came out of the box..

Scandium frame, steel rear dropouts, cf fork, yadda yadda..Oh and with some fairly cheap components like Formula hubs etc, it weighed in (58cm) at 19.6lbs..with pedals.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I think you're looking for roadbikereview.com...

edit: It is a good looking rig, though.


----------



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, I know. But the trouble w that site is its full of roadies and newfixieriders..


----------



## Race_Bannon (Dec 28, 2008)

looks like you need a top tube protector Simon.


----------



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

Haha! Wicked idea!


----------



## ampzz (Apr 2, 2009)

I want one. I can't find any info anywhere else though.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

That's the only one I've seen. What's the max tire clearance?


----------



## ratspike (Apr 22, 2006)

I was oogling one of those at the LBS yesterday. Very sharp looking bike and I bet it rides nice. Have you had it in the dirt yet?


----------



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

its a pretty rare bike since its only been out a week. Tire clearance is the same as a Major Jake or Jake The Snake. I measured the width between the stays and the forks as 2" exactly. I took off the Speed Kings so i can rip around the city but I will have to try it offroad at some point. But I think w a 42 18 ratio it might be hard work.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I find 42-18 pretty good on stuff you can ride with road tires. I rode that all winter in Alaska in the packed snow on a crosscheck. Anything lower and I would break traction on the rear wheel a lot, partly because it was snow, but also because the wheels are so narrow (40mm at the time). I ride 2/1 on my mountain bike, for reference, with the larger tires and increased traction.

All that said I think I might go with a higher ratio now that I moved to central Montana... It's relatively flat here.

How is this frame different than their cyclocross offerings?


----------



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

It is a cross bike. I just swapped out the tires for road use and threw on a 14t fixed cog on the other side, along w swapping out the stem.
Its got the same brakes as the Jake the Snake, but the frame from the Major Jake (Scandium). The big diff is that it has horizintal drop outs and because its ss, only retails for $1300 compared to the Major Jake for $2300 or the Jake The Snake for $1400.

I just think its cool to be able to get a light ss cross bike for $1300 complete, swap out the tires and ride it fixed on the road (or freewheel) and then swap the cross tires back onto it and then go play in the dirt.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

You might also consider the Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno. $400 delivered. 

Hot bike, love the scandium and tire clearance. Kudos on the brakes ;-)

-Rob.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

Are there fender mounts?


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

i would ditch the bash guard...just my personal preference


----------



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

> Are there fender mounts?


 There are holes tapped in the drop outs and tabs at the bottom of the forks.



> i would ditch the bash guard...just my personal preference


 scrapped it yesterday once I could find the time to dig for shorter bolts in the shop. The wider chain was rubbing on it anyway.


----------



## ejj (May 5, 2009)

I saw one at the shop yesterday. Seems like an ok deal--nice frame, decent fork, decent crankset, semi-junk wheels. I didn't notice any accomodations for fenders or rack. I'd like one.


----------



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

I'll replace all the crappy parts as they die off. My only complaint w the bike is the front brake chatter. Reeeally annoying..


----------



## ejj (May 5, 2009)

I rode one the other day and didn't experience much chatter. Of course, I didn't experience much braking either. I think you could build up a cable hanger from the fork crown and eliminate the flex in the steerer. I had the same problem on the Felt Breed, which is a very similar spec.


----------



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

I was wondering if a brake booster might solve the issue..I'm pretty heavy-215lbs.


----------



## ejj (May 5, 2009)

Could be the weight. I'm 165. I've found that a lot of the chatter comes from the long drop from cable-hanger to brakes. The crown/steerer are the problem. Try to rig a fork mounted hanger like the pre-v MTB forks and you might be surprised. You can do this using the bottom of the steerer tube/fork crown as a mounting spot. 

I thought the fork looked a little different from the 2009 Jake the Snake. Maybe this is the 2010 Jake the Snake fork?


----------



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

I thought it was the same fork as the Major Jake.


----------



## ejj (May 5, 2009)

I don't think so--the Major comes with a CX20, which is an all carbon fork that sells MSRP close to $500. The Major One frameset sells for nearly the same. I'm pretty sure it is a carbon/al steerer model with a Kona name on it.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats a good lookin bike. I have been thinking about picking up a SS for the road so i have something to ride when the trails are down. I saw a Swobo del norte today and liked it alot. Then i got to looking on the swobo site and really like the crosby cross bike also. The del norte was $799, more than double what i want to spend on a road bike that wont get much ride time. 

I also saw a schwinn SS fot like $250 today. Single speed with brakes. Itll either be that, or something from republic bikes.


----------



## endure26 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice looking bike. I really like that rootbeer color. I asked about the fork and was told it's a carbon steer tube CX20. I'm hoping the LBS is right, but seems kind of far fetched based on price.


----------



## mad_bart (Apr 23, 2008)

ejj said:


> Could be the weight. I'm 165. I've found that a lot of the chatter comes from the long drop from cable-hanger to brakes. The crown/steerer are the problem. Try to rig a fork mounted hanger like the pre-v MTB forks and you might be surprised. You can do this using the bottom of the steerer tube/fork crown as a mounting spot.
> 
> I thought the fork looked a little different from the 2009 Jake the Snake. Maybe this is the 2010 Jake the Snake fork?


Toe your brakes in, that's easier than rigging up some mounting spot and should solve the problem.


----------



## endure26 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just dropped an order for a Major One of my own. Went with just the frameset so I can build up with parts from my San Jose (also built from F/F).


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

The Diesel said:


> I also saw a schwinn SS fot like $250 today. Single speed with brakes. Itll either be that, or something from republic bikes.


No republic bikes. Hi-Ten steel- so way shitty frame and terrible components. I wouldn't take anything off their bike and put it on my own. Go to bikesdirect.com the Kilo TT and Motobecane Uno are ~400 and are good bikes.

I really like the Kona, and if there is clearance for 45mm, it would be a sweet pick up.


----------



## canyonrat (Oct 24, 2006)

I am really tempted to replace my CrossCheck with one of these as well...really funky geo numbers posted up at Konaworld.com though, like size 58 has a 74.5 degree seat angle and 74 head angle? Seems crazy for a 'cross bike so I am guessing it is wrong. I had a dealer call Kona yesterday who could not get a straight answer, and I have email into them direct but no replies yet.

LowUFO, do you happen to know the correct geo numbers for your 58? I would be getting the same size...do you mind telling me what your inseam is? Trying to get a feel where my seat height will be relative to bars based on your photo...I currently sport more spacers than I would like on my Crosscheck 58. Things are always hard to judge in pictures based on the angles.


----------



## ejj (May 5, 2009)

The steer tube is AL. The Major Jake came with the carbon CX20, the Major One uses the fork from the Jake the Snake.


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

canyonrat said:


> I am really tempted to replace my CrossCheck with one of these as well...really funky geo numbers posted up at Konaworld.com though, like size 58 has a 74.5 degree seat angle and 74 head angle? Seems crazy for a 'cross bike so I am guessing it is wrong. I had a dealer call Kona yesterday who could not get a straight answer, and I have email into them direct but no replies yet.
> 
> LowUFO, do you happen to know the correct geo numbers for your 58? I would be getting the same size...do you mind telling me what your inseam is? Trying to get a feel where my seat height will be relative to bars based on your photo...I currently sport more spacers than I would like on my Crosscheck 58. Things are always hard to judge in pictures based on the angles.


I was wondering the same thing about the head and seat tube angles, and am having a hard time finding answers. I'm also wondering if the 2009 (pictured above) and the 2010 (where the geo info is referenced) are the same. It looks like the Major Jakes numbers changed this year.

If you hear anything, please let us know, and I will do likewise.


----------



## canyonrat (Oct 24, 2006)

FWIW, Kona Joe just responded to my PM today. The geo numbers posted for the 2010 are accurate for the frame. I bought one on faith before, had some shipping difficulties but have been riding it about a week. I did go to a 15mm offset Thomson seat post when I usually use a straight. So everything worked out great...the handling is crisp but not too twitched out for me, and I like slow-handling ponderous 29er MTB's.


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

I got one for my birthday in August and yes, the seat and head angles are steeper than most cross setups, but the steep seat tube is nice for the mad spinning required for racing ss in cross. I have done 3 races so far on mine, and have not had any issues with twitchy steering. Seems very stable. Nice bike IMO.


----------



## astrat (Sep 22, 2009)

Work at the same shop as the original poster, and my Major One just came in last night. I stayed up late to get the bike all put together and took it for a rip through the local mtb trails today - the bike ran beautifully. My only complaint is the front brake chatter - it bugs the hell out of me. Other than that, its smooth, fast, and the scandium frame is very compliant. Being a lighter rider (165lbs) I noticed very little difference between this Scandium and my old Steel frame, except that the scandium is a fair bit lighter. I have heard a lot of bigger riders say that the ride qualities of scandium are not really that similar to those of steel. Whereas, most lighter riders think that scandium is as comfortable as steel. However, I think that both light and heavy riders can agree that scandium is a huge step up from aluminum. 

Directly from konaworld.com:

"Scandium:

Light as titanium
More durable than carbon
Half the weight of steel
Five times stronger than aluminum
Fast as light
Lifetime warranty"

From what I understand, scandium is a super rare element, and by adding trace amounts of scandium to aluminum it increases the strength of the molecular bonds of an aluminum alloy. Thus, increasing the strength of the aluminum alloy by 50% (konaworld.com). Since the alloy is significantly stronger, its now possible to use less metal when making the frame - resulting in a lighter weight frame. Apparently, scandium is easier to weld, and the welds end up being stronger as well (konaworld.com).


----------



## ratspike (Apr 22, 2006)

I picked one of these beauties up as a frameset a few weeks ago and finally had a chance to race it in Hood River over the weekend. I can't say enough good things about it. When you stomp on the pedals it really wants to go. At a shade under 18 pounds it's the lightest bike I've ever owned and it's really noticable on runups and over the barriers.

Under my 200+ pound butt it's very stiff and would agree that it feels nothing like a steel frame, but in a positive way. I wanted a SS frame that'd go hard and fast for 45 minutes and it definitely does that. I also agree with the comments about great handling - quick but not to the point of being twitchy. The Major One gets two thumbs way way up from me.


----------



## astrat (Sep 22, 2009)

Update:

Went for an evening ride (second ride on the first day of owning the bike) in the local trails. We'd had rain fall over the course of the afternoon and I was intrigued as to how the Conti Speed King 35mm tires would perform in the mud and wet leaves - the mud was not thick, just slippery. They rolled great earlier today when the trails were not-too-dry / not-too-wet. This evening, the tires were awful, especially over the wet leaves. If you plan on riding in wet stuff, I reccomend swaping out the tires. This however, is a minor detail.


----------



## McGyver29er (Oct 3, 2006)

*Check out the prize from the Squeezer.*

Raced the Liberty Bicycles Off road Squeezer mtb race yesterday.

Took the top step in the single speed cat! On my GF paragon w/ magic gear 34X13. It was a small cat. with only a few strong SS'ers. But I placed 37th over all too. Not bad!

Then after the podiums my number and 4 other peeps # got pulled from the hat of 775 other riders. THE BIG BIKE DRAW!

Here's me waiting for the other #'s to get pulled. Check out the prize!









Here's me jumping for joy after all the other peeps got eliminated!









Here's me holding up the Kona Major One!









The only bad thing about this awesome prize is, I just bought the Specialized tricross Singlecross, last month.
Not really a bad spot to be in though.

The Major One is spec'd out better than my Tricross Singlecross. geometry is different and stuff.

I have yet to ride it. Thinkin' of selling it. But I don't want to cause it is such a sweet ride.
If I sell the Tricross, I would only get 1/2 of what I paid for it.

HMMM I think I'll just keep both!
Any ideas what I should do?


----------



## astrat (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats man thats awesome. 

I wouldn't sell it. Its such a fun ride. Besides, bikes have a life span - eventually they wear out. If you keep both, they will wear out half as fast and you'll end up saving money that way. At the same time, you'll have the privilege of having two similar bikes to chose from depending on what suits the day/ride better. Or, you could train on one and keep the other in tip-top-shape for races. 

Not only is the Major One spec'd better, but is also a Scandium frame. 

KEEP IT!!!!!!

Or, you could sell the Tricross SS and spend some money upgrading the Major One. But I wouldn't do this.

Think of it this way: You've worked hard for this bike (training and such) and you deserve it - don't feel guilty about the potential money making capabilities of the bike.


----------



## McGyver29er (Oct 3, 2006)

astrat said:


> Congrats man thats awesome.
> 
> I wouldn't sell it. Its such a fun ride. Besides, bikes have a life span - eventually they wear out. If you keep both, they will wear out half as fast and you'll end up saving money that way. At the same time, you'll have the privilege of having two similar bikes to chose from depending on what suits the day/ride better. Or, you could train on one and keep the other in tip-top-shape for races.
> 
> ...


Thanks astrat,

That's what I'll do.
I can't wait to ride the Kona tomorrow for CX intervals with the gang!


----------



## astrat (Sep 22, 2009)

McGyver29er said:


> Thanks astrat,
> 
> That's what I'll do.
> I can't wait to ride the Kona tomorrow for CX intervals with the gang!


Make sure to let me know how it goes. I want to hear your thoughts on how the two bikes compare. Since its a brand new bike, and seeing as it was a prize, I doubt that the wheels were properly tensioned and trued. As with all wheels, the factory sends them in pretty rough shape, and expects the shop to tension and true. Make sure that after one or two rides you have them tensioned and trued. Even if the shop tensioned them before donating the bike, they will need tensioning again very soon.

I bet you already know all this, but I'm just making sure.


----------



## jmoote (Aug 31, 2007)

McGyver29er said:


> The only bad thing about this awesome prize is, I just bought the Specialized tricross Singlecross, last month.
> Not really a bad spot to be in though.
> 
> The Major One is spec'd out better than my Tricross Singlecross. geometry is different and stuff.
> ...


I say keep both so you'll have a pit bike for the sloppy races. The Kona is probably a faster machine for racing, as you have concluded with the higher-end specs. Let us know how it rides!


----------

